# Бутик Интеллектуальной Собственности  БИС IN-KU > Сценарии, блоки для любого праздника от креативных  авторов -ведущих  форума IN-KU > От Ирины- VETER NAMERENJA >  Пусть ваши желания исполнятся в новом году!

## VETER NAMERENJA

*Пусть исполнятся все ваши желания!*

Новинка! С пылу-жару
 .
 Вы верите, что мечты в Новом Году исполняются? Знаете, чтозагаданное сокровенное желание в большой и дружной компании обязательносбудется? Хотите, чтобы произошли чудеса?
 Вам сюда!

*Весело! Просто! А главное, эффективно!* 

*Впервые* опробовано на встрече ведущих в Ярославле.

Смотрите...

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

В комплект входят:

 Текст для Нового Года
 Текст для любого другого праздника
 Озвучка для нового года
 Озвучка для людого другого праздника
 Фрагменты видео
 Макет волшебной дорожки исполняющей желания

 Стоимость 1200. 

Реквизиты в личке.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

> С пылу-жару
> .


Какая штучка классная!!!!! Ирина, какой размер дорожки и в каком формате макет? Напишите пожалуйста.  Узнаю, смогут ли наши "кудесники" напечатать и по какой цене.

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

Лена, размер дорожки 4 метра на 1 метр. Не знаю как в Пикалёво вопрос с печатью , но у нас , например, в городе относительно небольшом таких фирм по баннерной печать несколько. Это фирмы, которые печатают рекламные щиты для магазинов и прочее. Стоимость зависит от баннера-основы. Бывают очень дорогие ( для нас они не к чему), бывают дешёвые. Ну и от региона зависит. Я эту дорожку печатала  за 1500. Могу сказать, что подобне вещи использую давно и служат они долго. Но не знаю сколько будет служить эта. Если другие я использую, чтобы прошли на встречу по ней молодожёны или юбиляр, то здесь практически все гости будут скакать. ))) Но оно того стоит. 
Макет в формате TIFF

----------


## Дергилева Лена

[quote="VETER NAMERENJA;4757098"]Я эту дорожку печатала за 1500[/quoв

Вот в цене и дело. Одни ребята делают, но дорого. Правда я с ними сработалась - заказываю в качестве сувениров у них магнитики и тарелки с фото, да и кружки и всякую всячину. За сезон хороши им подсобила, они теперь скидку дают. Узнаю, если скинут и цена меня устроит, то тут же прибегу к тебе. Увидела и влюбилась, поняла что ЭТО МОЁЁЁ!!!!!!!  Вся надежда на ребят ))))).

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

> Вот в цене и дело.


 Это понятно, что все живут в разных материальных условиях . Да и каждый для себя решает, куда потратить свой заработок. Только я давно уяснила, хочешь быть наверху, у тебя всё должно быть качественное. Если поклонник реквизита, то он должен быть сшит так, чтобы на него заглядывались. Если поклонник поклонник просто элементов, то меняй их чаще. Пусть выглядят новенькими. Если в твоём арсенале имеются нестандартные вещи для оформления праздника, они должны бросаться в глаза и вызывать восторг. А если на это потратится жалко... Ты будешь как общая масса. Поэтому и выделяется, к примеру Марья шикарным реквизитом. Или elen-ka20 шикарным оформлением праздников.
Но это выбор каждого и его решение каким быть.

----------


## Дергилева Лена

Ирина, спасибо за такое чудо. Сама уже прыгаю))). Правда еще без дорожки, по воображаемой)), Я знала, что дорожка исполнения желаний, исполнит и мою мечту: найти еще один интереснейший поворот в подарках на праздниках!!!!!! Уже заказала дорожку. ЖЖЖЖДУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУУ!!!!
Спасибо большое!!!

----------


## VETER NAMERENJA

*Дергилева Лена*, 

 Лена, пусть ваши праздники сверкают только яркими моментами! Удачи!

----------


## ЛЯМУР

Ириночка, спасибо за фишечку,супер блок,все участвуют с удовольствием!! Выставляю фото с банкета.

----------


## ЛЯМУР



----------


## ЛЯМУР



----------

